# Detailed map of ohio river?



## jcoddy (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a map of the ohio river ( ohio, west virgina border)? Looking for water deph, current travel, etc....
I like to find 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You won't find depth charts for the river because they change depending on the river guage and old sandbars being washed out and new ones being created.These USACE navigation charts are next next best thing.

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/optm/default.asp?mycategory=41

*Ohio River Navigation Charts*

Louisville District Navigation Charts cover from Cairo, Ill. to Foster, Ky. (Charts 1-122). These charts include Louisville, Ky. and Cincinnati, Ohio. (Available for purchase from Government Printing Office or for download below.)

Huntington District Navigation Charts cover from Foster, Ky. to New Martinsville, W.Va. (Charts 122-186). (Available for purchase from Government Printing Office or possibly for download from the Huntington District website.)

Pittsburg District Navigation Charts cover from New Martinsville, W.Va. to Pittsburg, Penn. (Charts 187-224). (Available for purchase from Government Printing Office or possibly for download from the Pittsburgh District website.)


----------

